
ARCA's revolutionary aerospike engine completed and ready for testing (2017) - tempestn
https://newatlas.com/arc-aerospike-linear-engine-complete/51431/
======
tempestn
Good video description of this type of engine here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4zFefh5T-8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4zFefh5T-8)

------
tempestn
It does seem though that now that stages can be landed and re-used, there may
be little point in a SSTO system, since it just means carrying unnecessary
weight, with no additional re-use benefit.

